# Openings Talbot County



## BROWNING7WSM (May 8, 2006)

ArrowHead Hunting Club has 5 openings for this coming up season. 685 acres, QDM, have had lease for 16 years.

Membership runs for full year. $ 430.00

Contact Dwayne Dunn for ALL info..

Home  770-684-5604
Cell       404-414-5968


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (May 9, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIGABOW (May 12, 2006)

guys this a good price IMO,been paying over 425 in that county


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (May 17, 2006)

What kind of camp do you have ?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (May 28, 2006)

bump


----------



## Dehunt (May 28, 2006)

*Lease*

Where in Talbot Co. and how many members total?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 19, 2006)

*Talbot Hunt Club*

How about posting the info on your club.  What are the rules, how many members, guest rules, family rules, etc.


----------



## darrelllu613 (Jun 21, 2006)

i second that


----------



## phnman (Jun 22, 2006)

*lease*

I left you a message on your cell.  please call me.  i would like to know more about the club.  Thanks  Shane


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jun 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 18, 2006)

bump


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 19, 2006)

gatrapper said:
			
		

> you ever going to post any info?




I'm not Dwayne.. I stated to contact him if your interested..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 26, 2007)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm not Dwayne.. I stated to contact him if your interested..




I guess he could care less!


----------



## Deano (Apr 26, 2007)

how about a free membership for me?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 27, 2007)

Deano said:


> how about a free membership for me?



LOL,   I doubt Dwayne will go for that Dean..

How's life been treating ya?  Long time,  no see..


----------



## jblakehunter (Jul 19, 2007)

any openings still?


----------

